

Extreme Shepherding - Best Sheep Hack I've seen all day - mrfish
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw
this will blow your mind!
======
ars
Is this real? How can this be real? I sort of get how they did pong, but how
did they do the walking sheep? How do your herd just one color of animal?

~~~
Semiapies
Time-lapse and editing, I think.

